# Best Chemical Filtration?



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey all, 

I was wondering, what kind of chemical filtration do you guys use/recommend. I am getting tired of plain old carbon. Having to pay high price for it and them replacing every month.

Thanks
:fish::fish::fish:


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Chemical filtration is not needed at all unless there is a chemical in your water that you need to get out.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Like ron said, chemical filtration is not needed most of the time. You do need it if you medicate a tank, so that the medicine leaves the tank after the treatment is done. 

If you want cheap chemical filtration though, buy a big jug of it, and a filter media bag. The jug will be like $5 and the bag will be $0.99. Fill the bag partway with carbon and then rinse it in the sink to get the carbon dust off, then just drop it in the filter. These bags are good to have, because you can fill them with other stuff too, like AmmoChips (for ammonia) or zeolite (for clearer water) or phosphate reducers.

But really, don't worry about chemical filtration. It's not needed.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've heard good things about something called poly-filter, but haven't tried it yet. I've also used nitra-sorb and it does as it claims (takes out nitrates until it gets exhausted). Also something called chem-pure. Replacing the carbon constantly is expensive, but I thinks its the cheapest chemical filtration. The most effective carbon is the fine, black powder that has a bad habit of getting loose in the tank. The more water you change, the less chem. filtration you need.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't use any kind of chemical filtration unless i need it.and that is only for removing meds after treating a tank(very rare occurrence) ; or for removing staining from driftwood and peat.....i also have some nitra-sorb and chemi-pure on hand just in case i need it..but i only have it because it was given to me..


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats good to hear. I have a canister filter with three compartments. Since I don't need chemical filtration, I can add more mechanical and biological.

Thanks for the help! :fish:  :fish:


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Come to think of it. Any recommendations on bio and mechanical filtration. I have ceramic rings for mechanical and pourous rings for bio. The ceramic rings don't seem to work that great since they have big holes. I was looking at this....

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4136+4231&pcatid=4231

What about biological?

Thanks again!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I thing the rings are for bio, not mechanical. Filter pads work but will shorten your time to filter cleaning and may reduce flow. You might try a big sponge or small gravel in a bag.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

These are the rings I was talking about.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4136+4150+12743&pcatid=12743

Thanks fo rthe advice. I will look into the sponge or gravel for media...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I always thought of them of biological. But if they get full of crud, the filter can clog, so I guess they do some mechanical. Also heard of 'pot scrubbies' as filter media


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Interesting, I wouldnt have thought of pot scrubbies.

I dont think you should have 2 mechanical though, the second one wouldnt do anything, and would just slow down the filter's ability to pump water. Add a second bio one.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

A good alternative is Seachem Purigen. It work just like carbon + it has the added benifit of being reusable.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Mechanical filtration is what you need. A reason to have more than one in line might be for the second one to be more fine to filter smaller particles. I don't do that...just a thought. Every solid surface in the aquarium is a biological filter. Adding more and more ceramic rings and biowheels will not gain you anything. You are going to have exactly the correct number of bacteria to consume the ammonia produced by your fish no matter what kind of biological filter you have.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Tosh, the problem I see with Purigen, is that in order to reuse it, you basically have to buy every one of their other products. If you use someone else's product (according to them) you will ruin Purigen.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you feel the need to use activated carbon ; go ahead and use it..after a week or so ; remove it from the tank and rinse it real good in cold water... spread it out on a cookie sheet and put it in a 150 degree (i think) oven overnight..that will reactivate it...
mechanical filtration is also biological filtration...while it physically removes particulate matter from the water ; bacteria is building up on all of the surfaces within the filter..sponges pads or whatever is used will have large amounts of bacteria on them...
running 2 mechanical isn't a bad idea..i do it on several of my tanks...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Purigen also gets good review. Read the refresh/recharge instructions on all of them and pick one you can live with. Sometime the pricey ones will come out ahead if can reuse them many times.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

As for Purigen all I've been doing is what the box said, rinse good in water, then hit it with bleach, leave outside to dry, rinse again and stick back in. Works well at keeping my water free of tanin tint


----------

